# QC militias/paramilitary groups (merged)



## noneck (4 Jan 2009)

I found this on MP.net, I don't speak French....is this airsoft or are these guys for real?

http://www.milice.qc.ca/

Noneck


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Jan 2009)

Scarey enough I think they want to be legit.......


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jan 2009)

Ha, I was flashed back to that Alberta mob from a year or two ago. They were not paintballers but an armed paramilitary group who walked the edge. At least this PQ mob say the word 'paintball'. I don't speak french, so I won't speculate, however I did not have to be fluent to manage to translate this:

" La Milice Patriotique Québécoise, aussi appelée MPQ, est une organisation de défense territoriale, chargée de servir et de protéger l'ensemble du peuple du Québec ainsi que l'ensemble de son territoire. L'objectif de base est d'offrir une force d'intervention structurée qui pourra, avec un maximum d'effectifs, fournir les..."

I had a look at their kitshop, and a link to Marstar, which is a company in Ontario that sells real firearms and accessories.

I had heard later the RCMP shut those Alberta clowns down. There should be a thread on here about them if anyone wants to do a search.

OWDU


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2009)

They seem pretty serious..... :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSwr5DI9djw

http://blog.macleans.ca/2008/05/20/theyre-just-misunderstood/

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

I think BM is spot on. OWDU yes they mention paintball in that we in the CF are using paintball as a training aid. Article is a video from Army News.

Orginal Text:


Préface
        La Milice Patriotique Québécoise, aussi appelée MPQ, est une organisation de défense territoriale, chargée de servir et de protéger l'ensemble du peuple du Québec ainsi que l'ensemble de son territoire. L'objectif de base est d'offrir une force d'intervention structurée qui pourra, avec un maximum d'effectifs, fournir les secours d'ordre matériel et moral en cas de désastre causé par une catastrophe naturelle, des troubles internes comme la rupture des services essentiels, ou protéger contre un agresseur ou un envahisseur qui voudrait assimiler le peuple ou dérober ses richesses et celles de son territoire.



        L'objectif secondaire de la milice est de donner les moyens à ses membres d'apprendre à se défendre ainsi qu'à défendre et à venir en aide à tout individu où groupe de personnes dans le besoin. Pour ce faire, les membres de la milice doivent suivre certaines formations de base. D'abord, ils doivent avoir une formation en secourisme, visant à apporter les secours de base à une ou des personnes dont l'intégrité physique est menacée. Ensuite, nous conseillons une formation d'autodéfense spécifique, afin que chacun soit capable de neutraliser un agresseur quelconque, armé ou non. Puis les miliciens doivent aussi participer à l'autarcie alimentaire, qui est la première arme de guerre d'une nation. *Les miliciens ont donc besoin de suivre les cours de maniement d'armes à feu et d'initiation à la chasse*.



        La milice est présente dans plusieurs régions du Québec, et chacune des régions représente une division. Chaque division comporte un chef, des pelotons comptant chacun 4 sections. Les chefs de section sont chargés du recrutement et de l'organisation de leur section et relêvent de leur chef de peloton, qui assure la coordination avec le chef de Division. Le fait d'être un chef de section implique de faire remplir les fiches d'adhésion à chaque nouveau membre, leur remettre un carnet d'identification et d'accréditation, veiller au suivi de l'évolution des apprentissages de chacun et valider les accréditations des miliciens. Le chef de section doit transmettre toutes ces informations à son supérieur immédiat.



        Les miliciens doivent participer annuellement à un minimum d'activités offertes par la milice. Ces derniers doivent se procurer le matériel nécessaire à l'accomplissement des activités. Ils doivent également démontrer leur intérêt et leur capacité à devenir un membre actif de l'organisation.





Google Translated text:

Preface 
         Militia Patriotique Québécoise, called MPQ, is an organization of territorial defense, which is responsible to serve and protect all the people of Quebec and all of its territory. The basic objective is to provide a structured intervention force which could, with a maximum of staff, provide the relief material and moral disaster caused by natural disasters, internal strife as the rupture essential services, or protect against an aggressor or invader which would assimilate the people or steal their wealth and those of its territory. 



         The secondary objective of the militia is to provide the means for its members to learn to defend and defend and to help any individual or group of people in need. To do this, the militia must follow some basic training. First, they must have training in first aid, aimed at providing basic relief to any person or persons whose physical integrity is threatened. Then we recommend a self-specific training, so that everyone is able to neutralize an aggressor any armed or not. Then the militia must also participate in the food autarky, which is the first weapon of war in a nation. *The militiamen need to follow the course of handling firearms and introduction to hunting*. 



         The militia is present in several regions of Quebec, and each region represents a division. Each division has a leader, platoons, each with 4 sections. Section chiefs are responsible for the recruitment and organization of their section and it is their platoon leader, who coordinates with the Head of Division. Being a section chief means to fulfill the membership cards to each new member, give them a list of identification and accreditation, monitoring the evolution of learning of each and validate credentials militia. The section chief must transmit all information to his supervisor. 



         The militia must participate annually at a minimum of activities offered by the militia. They must obtain the necessary equipment to carry out the activities. They must also demonstrate their interest and ability to become an active member of the organization.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the clarification.

Tess you'r right, they do look serious, and WRT the blog link, here is a quote which sums it up IMHO anyways - "Among the the low-rent, browshirt-wannabe groups that turned up was the Milice Patriotique Québécoise (the Patriotic Militia of Quebec). A statement on the milita’s website insists they’re not a bunch trigger-happy nutjobs; they’re just interested in “self defense” - Ya right!  :

Words like sedition come to mind.

I am in favour of the right to defend one's self by any means necessary, including the use of firearms, however the organisation of a private uniformed armed group is a different story. To me groups like this give law abiding collectors/owners of military firearms a bad name, and gives the 'Kukiers' out there more 'ammo' to ban such firearms completely. 

Anyways I am sure the SQ is watching.



Cheers,

Wes

EDITed for clarity


----------



## Jungle (4 Jan 2009)

There was a discussion on the subjetct organisation here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82115.0.html
They are trying to be legit...


----------



## noneck (4 Jan 2009)

Jungle what's the overall opinion from our french brothers on Army.ca?

Noneck


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2009)

noneck said:
			
		

> what's the overall opinion from our french brothers on Army.ca?



Bunch of jokers, full stop.


----------



## Garett (4 Jan 2009)

They shouldn't be wearing CADPAT, they should wear Multicam like all the other wannabe types. At least they're passionate about their ideals, you can't say that about many people in Canada. I'm sure CSIS is all over them.


----------



## Jungle (4 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Bunch of jokers, full stop.


Yeah, and that's a very conservative assessment...  ;D

But the commander of the outfit, a self-proclaimed major, was arrested a few years ago during a pro-independance rally (or something like that) with explosives in his car. Because of that he cannot own firearms (legally).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

IMHO of them


----------



## Jungle (4 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> IMHO of them


This kid is proof that it takes a few minutes to dress like a Soldier, but it takes years to become a good one.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (4 Jan 2009)

God that would be an awesome tour.Could go home for R&R.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jan 2009)

Garett said:
			
		

> At least they're passionate about their ideals, you can't say that about many people in Canada.



Their ideals?

Sir, I am somewhat bewildered by your choice of words.

So therefore what about the ideals of say, radical islam or other extremist groups within Canada?  

Any positive re-inforcement for such a private army in Canada is wrong, regardless of what uniform they are wearing or want to wear.

IMHO, they are dangerous, regardless of how innocent or unprofessional/disorganised they may appear to be. They will have an obvious politcal agenda of some kind, and they're armed. That sends the alarm bells ringing for me.

Look at their so called 'self proclaimed Major' -  "But the commander of the outfit, a self-proclaimed major, was arrested a few years ago during a pro-independance rally (or something like that) with explosives in his car". Would any decent citizen want nut cases like this, armed in their community? I don't think so.

Investigate - infiltrate - and shut 'em down!

I rest my case. Canada's "Weathermen"?

Regards,

OWDU

EDITed for clarity (again)


----------



## Kebel (4 Jan 2009)

Here's is one of the 987429867864328746 reasons i got to be ashamed of being a "quebecers"

Those peoples are clowns, stupid enough to put cadpat on their home page... anyway!

Let's not give too much attention to them..


----------



## X-mo-1979 (4 Jan 2009)

A few excerpts translated by windows.

Prepare to defend Quebec


•Defend the Quebec 
Introduction
On the eve of his retirement, the truth is output from the mouth of Jean Chrétien. 
In his biography written by Lawrence Martin, he said loyal n’ would not have recognized 
a result tight in favour of the present independence on 30 October 1995, and loyal would
 have sent highlights Canadian Army to protect federal buildings and, therefore, the present
 unit Canadian. It would be dangerous to take these statements lightly. C’ 
is a bell in concert with alarm and a warning for anyone who works in concert a
 independent Quebec. C’ is a sign that we will have to defend our freedom and our 
territory. We will have to understand the problem as a whole, realism, and in considering 
that the fact to speak in concert with the use of force n’ is not automatically a call to
 violence.



defend the Quebec even gave there is a massive vote in favour of the present
independence of Quebec in the future, it does not mean that it will be well politely,
 that Canada will immediately recognize the new country and that Canadians will alienate
 billions of dollars in taxes québécois generated a heart Léger. Our worst mistake would
 be to fall into this trap and gave hold on to this belief regardless of all aspects of 
the problem. On the contrary, Canadians gave will attempt to seize the territory, and those
 who live in Quebec n’ will accept not live in a country French, exactly as they refuse to 
live in a city French. We will always have this to mind in the long march to freedom, which
 might take some time to come. It is not present naïve optimism, naïvete and good intentions 
ountry, the will of the defend and our intelligence.


I like how they have Mcpl's in their army as well.I like the use of that flower thing instead of the maple leaf...very nice.

So....are they all talk or will they hurry up and attack some Canadians?


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jan 2009)

CPL/Chef??


----------



## Garett (4 Jan 2009)

I don't agree with their beliefs and I don't think we should allow insurgent groups to flourish in Canada. I wouldn't mind joining a militia on my off-duty hours though, I'd get to be a private again and that would be fun. It would have to be for the defence of something cool though like beer breweries or female university dorms. Those are causes I'm willing to fight for.    :threat:


----------



## Jungle (4 Jan 2009)

Garett said:
			
		

> It would have to be for the defence of something cool though like beer breweries or female university dorms.


Count me in !!!  8)


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

There has been a thread on the french side of this forum for a little while.
The "major" who leads this mob has a criminal record and has been charging his volunteers 100$ or so to be members of his club.
Are they harmless ? - at this time, yes
Is there a potential for this to go south ?  there's always a chance, but I'm still living in Quebec and have no immediate plans to pack up


----------



## Haggis (4 Jan 2009)

The following provision of the Criminal Code comes to mind:

70. (1) The Governor in Council may, by proclamation, make orders 

(a) to prohibit assemblies, without lawful authority, of persons for the purpose 

(i) of training or drilling themselves,

(ii) of being trained or drilled to the use of arms, or

(iii) of practising military exercises; or


(b) to prohibit persons when assembled for any purpose from training or drilling themselves or from being trained or drilled.

General or special order

(2) An order that is made under subsection (1) may be general or may be made applicable to particular places, districts or assemblies to be specified in the order. 
Punishment

(3) Every one who contravenes an order made under this section is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years. 
R.S., 1985, c. C-46, s. 70; 1992, c. 1, s. 60(F).


----------



## Steel Badger (5 Jan 2009)

These guys may be a joke at present; but they are an insult to the memory of soldiers like Gaetan Roberge. I'll bet our brothers in the Vandoo's would be interested in meeting this clowns.

SB


----------



## rw4th (5 Jan 2009)

Their website has a link to airsoft and replica gear suppliers, what more do you need to know about these clowns?


----------



## ARMY_101 (5 Jan 2009)




----------



## 1feral1 (5 Jan 2009)

rw4th said:
			
		

> Their website has a link to airsoft and replica gear suppliers, what more do you need to know about these clowns?



WRT the two links they have up on their site.

Mate Marstar here is NOT an Airsoft supplier http://www.marstar.ca/index.shtm - They sell the real deal.

Also for OPSGEAR here http://www.opsgear.com/,  although one of their very, VERY small lines is Airsoft/Paintball, the majority of their products are 'brand name' genuine, not some Chinese cheap REPLICA facimilie (shy of some WWII repro clothing) gear as you tend suggest and downplay. Simply navigate their sections on body armour and helmets, along with their optics and accessories. Nothing 'replica' about it.

I would NOT be writing this 'militia' off as a bunch of Airsofters for a second.  Clowns, yes of course  ;D , but clowns with guns.

OWDU


----------



## FastEddy (8 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> WRT the two links they have up on their site
> 
> 
> I would NOT be writing this 'militia' off as a bunch of Airsofters for a second.  Clowns, yes of course  ;D , but clowns with guns.
> ...




Very true indeed ! and why do I get flashes of a funny little man somewhere in Munich who people laughed at and ridiculed.

Cheers


----------



## rw4th (8 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Also for OPSGEAR here http://www.opsgear.com/,  although one of their very, VERY small lines is Airsoft/Paintball, the majority of their products are 'brand name' genuine, not some Chinese cheap REPLICA facimilie (shy of some WWII repro clothing) gear as you tend suggest and downplay. Simply navigate their sections on body armour and helmets, along with their optics and accessories. Nothing 'replica' about it.



They sell Blackhawk, 5.11, and few other brands who will let anybody be a distributor. Go under the "vest", "Modular Gear" and a few other sections and you'll find Condor and other cheap knock-off stuff. Also, judging from their site Paintball, Airsoft, and upgrades for said products look to be more then a "minor" part of their business. It's my opinion that Ops Gear is targeting hobbyist as their clientele and not professionals and the fact that these "Quebec Militia" douchebags feel comfortable linking to them as suppliers says something about their background.

They might not be an airsoft or paintball team, but I'd be confident saying that these guys are quite familiar with those hobbies.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jan 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> and why do I get flashes of a funny little man somewhere in Munich who people laughed at and ridiculed.



A little over dramatic dont you think ? These guys are a bunch of wanna-bes, led by a recognized criminal and nothing more than a bad joke. The so called organization is more about taking money from idiots who think they support some kind of cause than anything that needs to be worried about.


----------



## kkwd (8 Jan 2009)

This group would no doubt be arrested when they try to conduct their first "Aid To The Civil Power" operation. They might get away with slapping a band aid on someone who got a boo boo though. They don't seem too dangerous yet but it only takes one of their "division" leaders to watch too many war movies and getting silly ideas. I would wager the central command and control element (the guy who takes your hundred bucks) has no real supervision of the "divisions". He is probably sitting in his chateau sucking back coolies and counting up the cash.


----------



## Kebel (8 Jan 2009)

I don't know why the Police is waiting to throw them in jail tho... They could be arrested for "gangsterism"...


----------



## FastEddy (8 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A little over dramatic dont you think ? These guys are a bunch of wanna-bes, led by a recognized criminal and nothing more than a bad joke. The so called organization is more about taking money from idiots who think they support some kind of cause than anything that needs to be worried about.




Maybe so, but that's also what the scoffers said then to, but I guess you're the expert, so we won't worry.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2009)

This thing has just started to spiral really fast. Personal attacks and all.

Tic, toc........

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jungle (8 Jan 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> I would wager the central command and control element (the guy who takes your hundred bucks) has no real supervision of the "divisions". He is probably sitting in his chateau sucking back coolies and counting up the cash.


200 members at $100 a pop: $20 000... plus he sells kit and rents paintball stuff... nice sideline !!


----------



## FMR (9 Jan 2009)

"Vive le Québec...Vive le Québec Libre" - Général de Gaulle,  July 24  1967. 

The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :
- NVG
- Rucksack
- Smallpack
- Combat Radio
- Body Armour
- tactical vest
- Ballistic eyewear
- LAR
- Boots
- Parka
- Helmet
- Combat hat
- Flashlight
- Knife (bayonet) 
- Ration Pack
- Map
- Compass 
- Ect...

The only difference between Canadian Forces and the Milice they don't have vehicle or real weapon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> "Vive le Québec...Vive le Québec Libre" - Général de Gaulle,  July 24  1967.
> 
> The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :
> - NVG
> ...



Please :. I just spewed coffee on the keyboard. That's hilarious.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> "Vive le Québec...Vive le Québec Libre" - Général de Gaulle,  July 24  1967.
> 
> The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :
> - NVG
> ...



Wow, no wonder you know so much about FWSAR and fighter aircraft.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2009)

Maybe you should join these guys instead of the CF

http://www.quebecairforce.com/


----------



## kkwd (9 Jan 2009)

They don't have pants on their kit list. I guess they blew their budget on Freddy Chef and surplus Russian night vision gear.


----------



## Teeps74 (9 Jan 2009)

ROFL they are exactly like us... Except for the Code of Service Discipline, NDA, QR&O's... Except for the professionalism, the expereince, and the training standards. Yep, exactly like us.


----------



## Jungle (9 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> "Vive le Québec...Vive le Québec Libre" - Général de Gaulle,  July 24  1967.
> 
> The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :
> - NVG
> ...



Most of it provided by... the Canadian government.




			
				FMR said:
			
		

> The only difference between Canadian Forces and the Milice they don't have vehicle or real weapon.



No real weapons eh... I guess you don't really need those to be an effective fighting force.  :
Go back to your training area camping ground.

If you are part of that organisation, how about you quit the Reserves... you are a disgrace to the CF.


----------



## Blakey (9 Jan 2009)

FMR= Fusiliers Mont-Royal?


----------



## WLSC (9 Jan 2009)

> FMR= Fusiliers Mont-Royal?



I hope not...


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :



Training an illegal group of men, who are armed, if people think this is some ghey group of airsofters, you're wrong.

Training a private militia for any type of tactical reason, using firearms, etc should be against the law, especially these days.

How any fomer CF member, who is a true Canadian patriot can do this is beyond me.


OWDU


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> How any fomer CF member, who is a true Canadian patriot can do this is beyond me.



OWDU......not all former CF members have left the military by their own free will, if you know what i mean.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jan 2009)

I know, but still.  

Although I no longer live in Canada, I am still proud to be Canadian. When I lived there for the first 35 years of my life, I was a Canadian before I was a Saskatchewaner. 

In this case with this illeagal paramilitary force, it looks like this group has its allegiance to a region of a country, not the country.

Either way, thats sad.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## danchapps (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> "Vive le Québec...Vive le Québec Libre" - Général de Gaulle,  July 24  1967.
> 
> The Milice are equipped and trained by former Canadian forces :
> - NVG
> ...



Anyone want to play pick out the controlled items? If they are using issued Canadian Rats, well, that's item manager controlled. NVG's, I'm sure that's another. Of course there is the CADPAT issue that always rears it's ugly head here. There are some things that can be acquired from surplus stores, other items are stolen. If this, Militia is using stolen kit I'd love to see them in the clink. That'd be swell I think.


----------



## kkwd (10 Jan 2009)

You can go to the group's home page and find a lot of stuff for sale in their Boutique. They even have a section where you can donate to the cause, anywhere from $50 to $1000. The prices they charge for the stuff are pretty steep, I guess it goes right into the "General Fund", or maybe not.

Edited to add.
I just found a good one, a laundry bag for 11 bucks.


----------



## Greymatters (10 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> How any fomer CF member, who is a true Canadian patriot can do this is beyond me.



Unfortunately, the two terms 'CF member' and 'Canadian patriot' are not always directly related...


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

With respect to the kit.... the stuff is available amongst other places at CP gear.
I do not believe they have access to a back door @ the Base QM.

As far as being trained by former CF members.... we have tons of people who, after taking their DP1 trade training - bail out of the CF - both Reserve & Regs.  I would venture that these are the "instructors" who are doing such proud service.

I must say.. I love their use of the term "boonie hat" for their soft cap.  It's soooo french 

Their "major" is a loose canon - he's been arrested and has a criminal record for doing such "winner" things as being caught carrying explosives to a demonstration - on a subject I can't remember...  but for which explosives were totaly "out to lunch".

I should also point out that the article in the press about this militia.... was written by the major himself.....


----------



## kkwd (10 Jan 2009)

They must be planning some forays into warm countries as well, they have Bermuda combat shorts for sale, I find that bizarre. But the best bit of kit is the camo wife beater shirt.


----------



## Stumpf (10 Jan 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> They must be planning some forays into warm countries as well, they have Bermuda combat shorts for sale, I find that bizarre. But the best bit of kit is the camo wife beater shirt.



Hmmm, Quebec Colonialism anyone? Or maybe there just planning on offering assistance to some of those Latin American countries?


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2009)

Going witht he United Cutlery Rambo knife was okay I guess;

http://www.cartertown.com/rambo1.htm







As you can see the prototype had 14 teeth, while the issued one was decided on 12.









Yours appears to have 14, so I would surmise is a cheap knock off.







But I would have gone with something a little more flamboyant; like this






Kilgorin™ Sword of Darkness


Adds more pizzaz to your parades....


dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> the symbolic combat knife, each member have this knife (only symbolic).




Nothing says credibility like a "symbolic" Rambo knife.     :


----------



## Teeps74 (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> But I would have gone with something a little more flamboyant; like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL

Tess, I wonder if, when I finally do CFR the CO would ever entertain me having one of those on a parade... Oh, nope... Flight of fantasy now gone. I even ask that question, and the duty list would get really really short for a while.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

Don't forget the CBLA.

http://www.cbla.ca/



> I would like to invite all clan members and friends to come and frag with us.



http://members.tripod.com/~cbla/cbla.htm



> The Cape Breton Liberation Army (CBLA) has fought, and will continue to fight, for the right of "Capers" and other repressed people, to attain social and political justice
> 
> Objectives
> 
> CBLA seeks an end to political association with the Dominion of Canada and it's Province of Nova Scotia, long the cause of conflict, injustice and division in Cape Breton.



And they're taking applications too:
http://members.tripod.com/~cbla/apply.htm



> ------------------------ cut here -----------------------
> 
> CAPE BRETON LIBERATION ARMY
> APPLICATION FOR MEMBERSHIP AND RANK
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Don't forget the CBLA.
> 
> http://www.cbla.ca/





down with da causeway b'ye!


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> down with da causeway b'ye!



Ah, Capers, now there's a militaristic band ready to defend their land, and not just with symbolic knives either (though I suppose the odd skean dhu on the Island counts for having that too):



> Royal Cape Breton Air Force: Nothing written on CFS Sydney could be considered complete without reference to the RCBAF. This august organization was officially founded on 25 April 1956 on the occasion of an Officers Mess Dinner honoring the departure of a native Cape Bretoner, F/O SB Roach. Prior to that time the RCBAF had existed only as an intangible morale factor in the life of Station Sydney.
> 
> One must remember that Cape Breton has a special place in the annals of aviation history. After all, the first powered flight in Canada and the British Empire took place on 23 February 1909 at Baddeck Bay. On that occasion, JAD McCurdy flew the Silver Dart a distance of a half mile at a height of about thirty feet. In addition, in the early days, CFS Sydney, located as it is somewhat off the beaten track, received relatively few visitors from Headquarters Staff Officers. Consequently, an in-house jocular clich‚ developed that CFS Sydney was running its own Air Force and only paying lip service to the official RCAF hierarchy. Out of this grew the shape of the RCBAF as the personification of Air Force operations in the Cape Breton area, as practiced by Station Sydney. Doing things RCBAF style came to be synonymous with doing things differently and at least one cut better than any run-of-the-mill RCAF organization. This special RCBAF flair, a result of the Cape Bretoners natural independence and pride combined with our insular location, is soon imparted to the new arrival. In this context, the FCBAF organization has become more and more a real entity and the focal point for morale on the Station.
> 
> ...



As an esteemed member of the RCBAF, I can attest to the effectiveness of Capers to accept visitors and win them over (with large quantities of alcohol, no less).  Maybe this "nouveau FLQ" needs to use tourism and Carnival as their path to victory, rather than allusion (illusion)of bombings and territorial defence against imaginary threats.


----------



## Shec (10 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Maybe this "nouveau FLQ" needs to use tourism and Carnival as their path to victory, rather than allusion (illusion)of bombings and territorial defence against imaginary threats.



Well, they do have the highest per capita number of strip bars in all the land, if not the continent, and that no doubt is an invaluable asset with which to disarm foes from beyond the province's borders; not to mention a reliable source of hard foreign currency.


----------



## Kebel (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> Seriously do you kinding me.."*Canada is not against the French*"...learn the History of Quebec from the Quebec version not Ottawa version.
> 
> Here what the reaction of Ottawa against Quebec FLQ and separatist.  Over 14.000 soldiers in Montreal/Quebec and different strategic point around quebec in an area of 550 square km. The Quebec Militia don't want another kind of problem like that in Quebec soil..i understand the point of a militia but in same time isn't a good image for Quebec.



You are entitled to your opinions, but frankly... what your writing on this board reminds me why I am ashamed to live in Quebec.

Some people, maybe like you, are acting as whiners and it's very sad.


----------



## Halifax Tar (10 Jan 2009)

When ever I think of separatism now I think of that family guy episode where the Griffins succeed from the US


----------



## Kebel (10 Jan 2009)

To be back on topic, don't you guys think their "Major" should be arrested for gangsterism? We got rid of the Hells Angels with that law, we could do the same with the militia. Both are a group of organized people commiting crimes.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

Kebel said:
			
		

> To be back on topic, don't you guys think their "Major" should be arrested for gangsterism? We got rid of the Hells Angels with that law, we could do the same with the militia. Both are a group of organized people commiting crimes.



I think that would be giving them exactly what they want.  In their collective small mind it would be considered formal recognition both as an organization (term applied loosely) and as a threat (term applied laughingly).


----------



## FMR (10 Jan 2009)

Tippmann 98 Custom M2 





Tippmann 98 Custom  AK-47 




Tippman 98 Custom C8




Tippman 98 Custom M82






Tippman official website 
http://www.tippmann.com/splash.aspx

This is the "weapon" they use for training exercise in four training centre around Quebec, each recruit need to complete:
- a training in winter 
- a training in summer
- a marksman qualification
- physique endurance test

After that they're a member, and know how to use C4,Semtex (dangerous explosive) , they said they have equipment such assault rifle and grenade but they have no proof. Some believe its only a paint ball crew and they're not serious....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2009)

Inbreeders every single one of them..... :

I am still waiting for you to respond to as your military background and credentials in the F35 thread.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> Tippmann 98 Custom M2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya gotta love that M2 .50 tripod!!! Thats effective, ha!

The whole lot of this crap is just TOYS!

Marksmanship with a paintball gun. Good bloody gawd!

FMR, methinks you need to do a WHOLE lot of growing up, and  that 'CF knife' a cheap Chinese copy of a Rambo knife nearly had me in tears laughing.

A dangerous explosive eh? Tell me which explosives are NOT dangerous. You will end up killing yourselves with that, and if caught before hand, spend some time in gaol for possession and use of an explosive substance.

You would be suprised who reads this site, and I assure any apparent sedition within Canada is taken seriously, no matter who inert they may appear. 

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Shec (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> This is the "weapon" they use for training exercise in four training centre around Quebec, each recruit need to complete:
> - a training in winter
> - a training in summer
> - a marksman qualification
> ...



Is the little muzzle flag that says "Bang" dans les deux langues officielle ou en Francais seulement ?


----------



## kkwd (10 Jan 2009)

The 50 cal is available for rent for $30 a day. Members get it for $15 a day, one of the benefits of membership I guess. Or you can buy it and have it all to yourself for $825. They have a video of a real 50 in use, false advertising?


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> Tippmann 98 Custom M2
> 
> 
> 
> ...















dileas

tess


----------



## Greymatters (10 Jan 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> The 50 cal is available for rent for $30 a day. Members get it for $15 a day, one of the benefits of membership I guess. Or you can buy it and have it all to yourself for $825. They have a video of a real 50 in use, false advertising?



Sounds more like a gym membership...


----------



## kkwd (10 Jan 2009)

I like their official crest, it is very pirate like.  ;D


----------



## Teeps74 (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



Damn Tess, you have gained a couple of pounds since I've seen you last...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



I thought we said no more home pictures tess  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2009)

What do you guys think of my Guitars?

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of my Guitars?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



You do know that paintball relates to real guns the same way that Rock Band relates to real guitars, right?


----------



## Teeps74 (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of my Guitars?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I could not ell ya, I went partially blind the first time I looked at the pic in question... I am touch typing now, and am fearful I will never be able to watch naughty films again...


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



"The guns and guitars tell people that I like to party"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> , they have all the same unfirom a CADPAT from Hyperstealth (Guy Cramer)



Hahahah....its been a long time since I heard that wingnuts name. Its too bad he's been deleted so its hard to find his posts but if one uses his name in the search function good things like  this come up.


----------



## FMR (11 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hahahah....its been a long time since I heard that wingnuts name. Its too bad he's been deleted so its hard to find his posts but if one uses his name in the search function good things like  this come up.



Guy cramer are everywhere...this guy create the Digital patten ( i guess..) well on his cheap homemade website said he was guy cramer( weird name) who create the CADPAT for CF in 1996.


----------



## FMR (11 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



 : it's a cyber warrior


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> : it's a cyber warrior




Hehe,

Okay Cowboy the Jig is up.

You do not belong to the Milice Patriotique Québécoise, but are some character trying to make them look bad.  The cheasy Francophone anlgaise, the dimwitt History, and the fancy knife.  Why you cheeky monkey, you almost had us  :

We have all had our fun, and stop looking at my crotch, I have guitars in that picture.....

dileas

tess


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2009)

I dont think you guys realise how much this thread has improved my morale!


----------



## kkwd (11 Jan 2009)

I found their club song, it loses some zip being translated from French to English.  >

You all are against us
you whole damn bunch
we have to be ready
with our paintball guns
we practice for combat
we rehearse all day
we do it all
in our own special way

Milice Milice
our battle cry
Milice Milice
til the day we die

We give you a chance
to give us our way
you better heed us
we don't play
we're serious so serious
we know what we want
we want you gone
far far away

Milice Milice
our battle cry
Milice Milice
til the day we die

We wear our cammies
and great dress pants
we march up and down
clump clump clump
our public image
is beyond reproach
you won't see us
at each others throat

Milice Milice
our battle cry
Milice Milice
til the day we die

So one fine day
it will come to pass
we will be free
we will have our way
no more harassment
no more guff
we'll be happy 
.... sure enough

Milice Milice
our battle cry
Milice Milice
til the day we die


----------



## kkwd (11 Jan 2009)

I found a copy of their club oath as well, again the French to English is not too great.  >

It is sworn on a copy of Splat Magazine

I swear 
To obey the leader
To pay through the nose for knock off junk
To pretend this organization means something
To become proficient with a paintball gun
To keep my knife from getting rusty
To not divulge the secret handshake
And most of all ... To obey the leader


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2009)

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA LEADER! LEADER, LEADER, LEADER (as sung by Homer Simpson to the Leader of the Movementarians).


----------



## tango22a (11 Jan 2009)

Hollywood Hitman:

With respect to Tess's picture how ore your MORALS???

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Hollywood Hitman:
> 
> With respect to Tess's picture how ore your MORALS???
> 
> ...



Uhhh....Well - morally, ethically I am opposed to hairy people of either gender in banana hammocks. But the mullet is rockin. Business in the front, party in the back. Tess' guitars are cool. I'm a fan of Rock Band. The pic itself is disturbing. Car wreck style. Everyone's looked at it more than once. 

My morals though, are doing ok....I'm not feeling conflicted about anything in particular at the moment...The general tone and silliniess of the thread is good for my MORALE...(I didn't miss the "e" in my post above).....Did I miss something?

Cheers!

HH


----------



## tango22a (11 Jan 2009)

Hollywood Hitman:

BZ to you.

Tess:

I preferred Gaiters to your guitars.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## tango22a (11 Jan 2009)

Tess:

I think I will save your picture to post in the AFV Recognition thread somewhere down the road,

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jan 2009)

Well here is a top secret photo of the last training day.


----------



## kkwd (12 Jan 2009)

My god, this guy is everywhere.  ;D


----------



## kkwd (12 Jan 2009)

The start of their Air Force.  ;D


----------



## kkwd (12 Jan 2009)

The mobile canteen. They have to keep the guys happy during exercises.


----------



## kkwd (12 Jan 2009)

Unit adventure training.


----------



## kkwd (12 Jan 2009)

The unit mascots. Numpty and Steve.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jan 2009)

_Alrighty Boys, look lively now.  The Media is here and we wanna look good!_


dileas

tess


----------



## Shec (12 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well here is a top secret photo of the last training day.



Reflecting the investment of a significant portion of their defence budget in poutine.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jan 2009)

Even for Radio Chatter, it's time to put this one out of its misery.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2010)

_MODS - since the last thread on this one is locked, I'm OK with either a merge of this into it, or a lock on this if there's concerns about the heat that could be generated._

Greeeeeeeeeeat - now they're making promotional videos and opening a recruiting office.....

This from CBC.ca, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._


> A Quebec paramilitary group is raising concerns among fellow separatists.
> 
> The Patriotic Militia of Quebec says it is looking for people willing to lay down their lives in defence of the people of Quebec and plans to open a recruiting centre in downtown Montreal on Saturday.
> 
> ...



The group's site is here, and there's a bit more Army.ca discussion here.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Nov 2010)

Just what we need, another Militia.


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Nov 2010)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Just what we need, another Militia.



a radical one :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2010)

Time, perhaps for a declaration: From the Criminal Code:

Unlawful Drilling

Orders by Governor in Council

70. (1) The Governor in Council may, by proclamation, make orders

(a) to prohibit assemblies, without lawful authority, of persons for the purpose

(i) of training or drilling themselves,

(ii) of being trained or drilled to the use of arms, or

(iii) of practising military exercises; or

(b) to prohibit persons when assembled for any purpose from training or drilling themselves or from being trained or drilled.

General or special order

(2) An order that is made under subsection (1) may be general or may be made applicable to particular places, districts or assemblies to be specified in the order.

Punishment

(3) Every one who contravenes an order made under this section is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years.

R.S., 1985, c. C-46, s. 70; 1992, c. 1, s. 60(F).


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Nov 2010)

The CF is responsible for defending Quebec and her citizens ( and the rest of Canada) from attack.  However, if you want to bring "bows and arrows" to a gunfight... ;D  Maybe they should look to the Legion of Frontiersmen for some natty ideas for uniforms, it will make it easier for the various govt agencies to keep tabs on them.


----------



## Ex-SHAD (20 Nov 2010)

Now this may fall under the column of either expensive, or constitutionally unlawful, but instead of letting these oddball groups run around in the bushes in Quebec, instead put them to work for a better purpose?
	After all, it wouldn’t be that hard to mandate into existence a “Provincial Defense Force” (similar in nature to the State Defense Forces of certain states of the Union), which would be used in both emergency situations and could also augment both law enforcement and military operations as per required.
	Besides, historically the defense of Colonial Canada was headed up by locally recruited militias, so why not continue on this noble tradition, by providing those that wish to defend their homes an outlet to do so, rather than letting them slip down the path to radicalization and eventually become a threat?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2010)

Ex-SHAD said:
			
		

> Now this may fall under the column of either expensive, or constitutionally unlawful, but instead of letting these oddball groups run around in the bushes in Quebec, instead put them to work for a better purpose?
> After all, it wouldn’t be that hard to mandate into existence a “Provincial Defense Force” (similar in nature to the State Defense Forces of certain states of the Union), which would be used in both emergency situations and could also augment both law enforcement and military operations as per required.
> Besides, historically the defense of Colonial Canada was headed up by locally recruited militias, so why not continue on this noble tradition, by providing those that wish to defend their homes an outlet to do so, rather than letting them slip down the path to radicalization and eventually become a threat?



hUH?

What do you think the Regular Force and PRes do?  

OH!  I get it.  You want us to have similar organizations as the Mitchigin Moelitcha.   Right!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (20 Nov 2010)

Ex-SHAD said:
			
		

> Now this may fall under the column of either expensive, or constitutionally unlawful, but instead of letting these oddball groups run around in the bushes in Quebec, instead put them to work for a better purpose?
> After all, it wouldn’t be that hard to mandate into existence a “Provincial Defense Force” (similar in nature to the State Defense Forces of certain states of the Union), which would be used in both emergency situations and could also augment both law enforcement and military operations as per required.
> Besides, historically the defense of Colonial Canada was headed up by locally recruited militias, so why not continue on this noble tradition, by providing those that wish to defend their homes an outlet to do so, rather than letting them slip down the path to radicalization and eventually become a threat?



Many historians would argue that the notion of Canada being defended by the militia is more myth then fact.

As to your other point, I cant see the provinces having the funds to pay and run their own "National Gaurd" type of formation which is what it would take to organize a professional provincial type of defence.  Otherwise, they can join the CF as reservists in a local regiment if they really want to participate.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Nov 2010)

I went to their website, and this is their take on the "FLQ"....highlights are my own.  (google translation)

I note that the RCMP have paid apparently paid this gentleman a visit, so he's on the "official" radar.



> Fake FLQ
> 
> Quebec is in turmoil.
> 
> ...



The "rifle" in the third photo on their website home-page appears to me to be a paintball gun (styled to look like a C-7/M-16)

This is.....interesting....I understand this "manifesto" to be a derision of the official facts about the FLQ crisis, and saying that it's effectively been made-up by Ottawa as an excuse to move in the Army.

NS


----------



## Ex-SHAD (21 Nov 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Many historians would argue that the notion of Canada being defended by the militia is more myth then fact.
> 
> As to your other point, I cant see the provinces having the funds to pay and run their own "National Gaurd" type of formation which is what it would take to organize a professional provincial type of defence.  Otherwise, they can join the CF as reservists in a local regiment if they really want to participate.



When it comes to provincial finances, I’ll agree with you, that certain parts of the country such as Newfoundland, and Saskatchewan would have a hard time coming up with the funds, but then again if the provincial governments bothered to balance their budgets and cut out pet projects such “human rights courts” and other liberal inspired money pits, the funds would likely appear.

Also, with reference to the “Myth of Militia”, even if it is nothing more than an invention by the members of parliament to simply cut the defense budget, I still see it as being a good and noble myth, which we can all gather around, the fact that our all volunteer forefathers stood shoulder to shoulder ready to defend their homes.


----------



## Ex-SHAD (21 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> hUH?
> 
> What do you think the Regular Force and PRes do?
> 
> OH!  I get it.  You want us to have similar organizations as the Mitchigin Moelitcha.   Right!



I’ll ignore the slight, and inform you on the subject of State Defense Forces:

The Dick Act of 1903 formally established the National Guard as the militia of the United States, thereby creating the dual mission (federal and state) that we see today. Unfortunately, no provision was made for a state to organize a force to accomplish those state missions should the National Guard be federalized or otherwise unavailable to the Governor. 
The National Defense Act of 1916, initially provided statutory authority for the various states to organize a force, in addition to its National Guard, but only when the National Guard is federalized. Twenty-nine states would form such a force, with a combined strength of 79,000 men and women, before this provision of law was repealed following World War I. 
In 1940, Congress again passed enabling legislation allowing the states to organize 'State Guard' units. This provision was repealed in July, 1947. 
Permanent Federal statutory authority was enacted in 1954, and codified in 1956, to provide for a State Defense force. This law contains several significant provisions, to include (a) allowing states or territories to organize and maintain defense forces in addition to its National Guard, if any, and (b) that in time of peace, a state may maintain no troops other than its National Guard and State Defense Forces. 
Currently, twenty-six states, plus the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, have an active State Defense Force. More states are giving this approach serious consideration.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Nov 2010)

Ex-SHAD said:
			
		

> .... put them to work for a better purpose?


Has a critical shortfall been identified, and is this the best solution in terms of finance and organization to ameliorate the problem? 

Or is recognizing "25 people, many of whom aren't active" (which suggests there may be 3 or 4) as a legitimate tool of government merely giving credibility to Walter de la Mitty...er, _Major_ Serge Prevost.









If you do wish to fund a self-proclaimed, but not otherwise identified, "need"....I have one or two that involve the Brazilian Women's Beach Volleyball team.   ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Nov 2010)

This is never gonna work. Major Walt Prevost need to visit the LoF to get some better uniform ideas - this one looks like he aims to be a well dressed paramedic, not a 'national _savior_.'

Now one might suggest that this new _milice_ could merge with the L0F, forming a new, _distinct society_ sort of branch available only in _la belle province_, but I caution against this. There are, Major Walt Pervost, far, far too many Belgians in the LoF. We know, from no less a trusted military source than the French Foreign legion that they, _Les Belges_ are slackers:

_Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin
Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains,
Pour les Belges, y en a plus,
Pour les Belges y en a plus,
Ce sont des tireurs au cul._
Refrain from: _Le Boudin_ The Foreign Legion's official march.


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> - this one looks like he aims to be a well dressed paramedic, not a 'national _savior_.'



 ???
http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnhanleyphoto/5012376014/


----------



## hugh19 (21 Nov 2010)

He does look a little unmilitary and more like a firefighter or paramedic. Or just a big wannabe LOL.


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2010)

sledge said:
			
		

> He does look a little unmilitary and more like a firefighter or paramedic. Or just a big wannabe LOL.



Is that the way paramedics dress in the rest of Canada? We wear navy blue work shirts ( hides the blood ), no tie and no beret:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlaenpix/3913745584/


----------



## Greymatters (21 Nov 2010)

Its not really that funny; far too many dangerous organizations have been started by persons who failed their attempt at being a soldier or policeman (or were kicked out), and got their revenge by starting their own organizations (only for the public good, and with themselves in the driver seat of course).


----------



## hugh19 (21 Nov 2010)

I have seen paramedics in white shirts. Mind you not with a tie. Also most likely on tv too LOL. Not trying to upset ya MM just pointing out he looks silly.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Nov 2010)

sledge said:
			
		

> ... Not trying to upset ya MM just pointing out he looks silly.




:+1:


No offence intended, MM, paramedics, with whom, thankfully, I have had no dealings for a decade or so just came to mind because I thought they did wear white shirts. My apologies, in any event.


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2010)

sledge said:
			
		

> I have seen paramedics in white shirts. Mind you not with a tie. Also most likely on tv too LOL. Not trying to upset ya MM just pointing out he looks silly.



Not at all, Sledge!  
Mr. Campbell, you could _never_ offend me.  

Edit 
Sledge, we actually did wear white medical tops on operations in Toronto in the early 1970's. After that, the community college students continued to train in them: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dead_photographer/3293528881/
We called them "Ben Casey" shiirts:
http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/celebrity/images/TV/bencasey-photo.JPG


----------



## hugh19 (21 Nov 2010)

Well that is good. Mind you the last time I dealt with paramedics at my house, some wore cadpat. I am in Victoria and some SAR tech trainees do their training here.     iper:


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2010)

..........and another one turns into an EMS thread  :

Can we go back to Quebec nutjobs ?


----------



## hugh19 (21 Nov 2010)

But paramedics are so cute in their BLUE shirts. hehehehehe


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (21 Nov 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Many historians would argue that the notion of Canada being defended by the militia is more myth then fact.



That would be Granatstein.  He is, of course, wrong.  I suspect that the first war fought with primarily regular army soldiers is the current one.  The rest were fought by militia or newly recruited soldiers.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Nov 2010)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> That would be Granatstein.  He is, of course, wrong.  I suspect that the first war fought with primarily regular army soldiers is the current one.  The rest were fought by militia or newly recruited soldiers.




No, he's right, actually. The _militia myth_ is just that. Neither the First nor Second World Wars had much militia content beyond the initial mobilization of the 1st Canadian Division. Once 1st Div was in England, in 1940-42, a massive 'weeding out' of old, overweight, under-qualified militiamen was undertaken. The RCAF and RCN relied even less on their 'reserves.'

You are right that 'newly recruited' people - often referred to as "duration of hostilities only" people, because of their term of enlistment - fought most of our biggest wars.

The militia *did* fight the Riel Rebellion (or whatever we call it now).


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The militia *did* fight the Riel Rebellion (or whatever we call it now).



The "Reil alternative dispute resolution" ?


----------



## Bass ackwards (21 Nov 2010)

I wonder who it is they're expecting to have to defend Quebec _from_...?

(maybe I should reread "Killing Ground" by Bruce Powe...)


----------



## dogger1936 (21 Nov 2010)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I wonder who it is they're expecting to have to defend Quebec _from_...?
> 
> (maybe I should reread "Killing Ground" by Bruce Powe...)



Le Chein salle of course.

As far as I'm concerned after you get over the humour of how  they look and thir numbers....we arrested and charged a group of muslim men for doing this kinda thing a while back didnt we? Why have I not heard of these guy's arrests yet? Or are we afraid to offend the now country of Quebec?


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Nov 2010)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> That would be Granatstein.  He is, of course, wrong.  I suspect that the first war fought with primarily regular army soldiers is the current one.  The rest were fought by militia or newly recruited soldiers.



Haven't we done this one before?



			
				Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> The militia won all the wars, the Army Reserves are duct tape for the regular army.



Responses can be found here.


----------



## rnkelly (21 Nov 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Le Chein salle of course.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned after you get over the humour of how  they look and thir numbers....we arrested and charged a group of muslim men for doing this kinda thing a while back didnt we? Why have I not heard of these guy's arrests yet? Or are we afraid to offend the now country of Quebec?



You're hitting the nail on the head, it seems we look the other way so that we don't offend Quebec's right to be a nation.  

I was at the Bell center a few weeks ago for a Championship Boxing Card, the main event had three flags displayed; Romanian, American and Quebec.  The fight was televised in the US, they must of been wondering why we don't even include our own flag, I know I was.


----------



## a_majoor (21 Nov 2010)

The selective enforcement of laws to appease "political correctness" is a far greater danger to the body politic than the actual bunch of Walt's on display here.

It should not matter who is forming a paramilitary group or where it is formed (or for what alleged purpose); if the law is to have any meaning, than all such groups should be sanctioned and punished to the full extent of the law. Islamofascists, native "Warriors", Brownshirts in Universities who attack groups and individuals exercising free speech or "Militias" who operate with impunity tell others that the law is selectively enforced and reduce the respect for other laws and regulations.

It also tell the police and the courts that difficut cases should be avoided, while "easy" targets are to be prosecuted, allowing real criminal activity to grow and spread (and gain power), and eventually compelling citizens to take the law into their own hands for protection. This is how civil society collapses.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

Some of the latest in a catch-up article by the _Toronto Star_:


> There’s no sign, per se, but there is a shirt in the window silkscreened with the image of militant Quebec separatist Pierre Falardeau and the words: “Now it’s your turn to be scared.”
> 
> Inside, past a rack of nationalist books, including one called Quebec Bashing, which can be found alongside one on Mao Zedong, there is a wall of white, winter balaclavas and camouflage gas masks, another wall of boots and, to the right, a counter behind which hang realistic-looking paintball rifles.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2011)

;D



> There are about 200 members, he estimates, with 75 in leadership positions.



Looks like more chefs than potwallopers.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

Are we going to have to apologize to these yahoos if we declare them a possible insurgent group in a draft manual??? I don't seem them as a threat at all. If they start blowing things up, I bet they'll get one mission off before a whole lot of "hard knocks" come from Dwyer Hill and the RCMP and they all end up in jail.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> > There are about 200 members, he estimates, with 75 in leadership positions.
> 
> 
> Looks like more chefs than potwallopers.


But you ignore their hardcore underground -- the 1,744 Facebook friends.  



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If they start blowing things up....


Why do I keep picturing a 'paintball bomber'?  ;D

I guess we can be thankful that all of their new recruits have to submit a "mental stability questionnaire"....otherwise they might be complete wack jobs.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Jan 2011)

On the other hand, they probably enforce an enrolment physical fitness standard, so they're ahead of the Regular Force...


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I guess we can be thankful that all of their new recruits have to submit a "mental stability questionnaire"....otherwise they might be complete wack jobs.



Yes, but from which side of the stability spectrum do they accept applicants?  Perhaps, only the true nutters need apply... :nod:


----------



## GK .Dundas (4 Jan 2011)

I have no idea why but when I read about this group why does the word or rather the name Walt pop up?? :


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2011)

The name comes from "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty," a short story by James Thurber (and later made into a movie starring Danny Kaye).  It's about a mild mannered man who has vivid daydreams of heroic deeds.  In military circles, the term has come to mean someone who makes up fantastic stories and represents himself as something he is not.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Looks like more chefs than potwallopers. But you ignore their hardcore underground -- the 1,744 Facebook friends.



That ratio is actually frightening. Remember at the hight of the "Troubles" in Northern Ireland the PIRA had only a few hundred actual "shooters" to pull the trigger or make and plant bombs, but thousands of active supporters who would open their homes, perform surveillance, lookout and other "support" activites and tens of thousands of passive supporters who said or did nothing to stop the PIRA or assist the police and military forces.

Differential law enforcement will only encourage more passive and active supporters (since apparently nothing is wrong with these groups, and there is no danger or sanction in being associated with them), building networks which can be exploited by people with blood in their eye.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> That ratio is actually frightening. Remember at the hight of the "Troubles" in Northern Ireland the PIRA had only a few hundred actual "shooters" to pull the trigger or make and plant bombs, but thousands of active supporters who would open their homes, perform surveillance, lookout and other "support" activites and tens of thousands of passive supporters who said or did nothing to stop the PIRA or assist the police and military forces.
> 
> Differential law enforcement will only encourage more passive and active supporters (since apparently nothing is wrong with these groups, and there is no danger or sanction in being associated with them), building networks which can be exploited by people with blood in their eye.


And, as in other parts of the world, it only takes (frighteningly) few ultra-extremists wanting to make a "public point" if they see the rest of the group as not being extreme enough.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Jan 2011)

I tend to think that this group is a distraction from the real threat to peace and security.  Just how and why they are going to be able to defend against what threat is not very clear to me. As I recall the FLQ, they were more of the left wing radical genre who drew much of their inspiration from the various "armies of national liberation" that were active in the first and third worlds. Their aim was to impose a left wing regime on an independent Quebec. What particular ideology does this group embrace other than defending a separate or maybe not separate Quebec against an unnamed foe? 

This organization is probably already compromised by the security services. What I would worry about are those who plan direct action - terrorism or whatever one wishes to call it - against the state. The silent groups could be of any 'ism' but if they are actively planning like the Toronto 18 or have resorted to attacks like whoever is bombing the pipeline in BC, then they are a real threat and must be apprehended and turned over to the justice system. 

As for the mass of sympathizers, having odd ball political views is not a crime. Demonstrating, protesting and even rioting tends to be tolerated by most people, as long as it does not inconvenience them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2011)

Sounds like a job for.....





 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jan 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And, as in other parts of the world, it only takes (frighteningly) few ultra-extremists wanting to make a "public point" if they see the rest of the group as not being extreme enough.



Like I used to say about white supremacists who were described as "Crackpots".....there may be few of them but when they all join up, you get a critical mass of crackpots....


----------



## ettibebs (20 Jan 2011)

<quote>Since the departure for Afghanistan of the 5th Brigade of the Canadian Armed Forces, Quebec and francophone Quebec is left alone and helpless. You are aware that the Brigade is made up mostly of soldiers separatists.</quote>

That really made me laught!  Not even worth feeling insulted...


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Looks like more chefs than potwallopers. But you ignore their hardcore underground -- the 1,744 Facebook friends.



 :nod:

Best productivity tool, like ummm,  since ... ever ....  

18 USC 2703 (c)(2):

(2) A provider of electronic communication service or remote computing service shall disclose to a governmental entity the— 
(A) name; 
(B) address; 
(C) local and long distance telephone connection records, or records of session times and durations; 
(D) length of service (including start date) and types of service utilized; 
(E) telephone or instrument number or other subscriber number or identity, including any temporarily assigned network address; and 
(F) means and source of payment for such service (including any credit card or bank account number), 
of a subscriber to or customer of such service when the governmental entity uses an administrative subpoena authorized by a Federal or State statute or a Federal or State grand jury or trial subpoena or any means available under paragraph (1).


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2011)

(Allegedly) naughty chap....


> The controversial leader of a Quebec nationalist militia has pleaded not guilty to a charge of uttering death threats against an anglophone-rights activist.
> 
> Serge Provost, the leader of the Patriotic Militia of Quebec, is accused of making the threats against Hugo Shebbeare, an organizer of an anti-Bill 101 protest which was held on April 17 in Montreal.
> 
> ...


More here.


----------



## Danjanou (17 May 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Looks like more chefs than potwallopers.



Oh so they're using the NDHQ model?  8)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 May 2011)

First, the good news: There are no newsflashes on my TV this morning telling me that parts of Asia, Australia and the Pacific have disappeared in tremendous earthquakes, so Rapture day was a hoax (I thought this fit well with this thread!).

Now, turning to the "death threat": I confess here that English is my second language so I sometimes miss some subtle nuances. However, when you tell someone "you will be dead by date "x"" and you are not a doctor informing a patient suffering a terminal illness, it seems to me that murder or some sort of "pre-arranged" accident will be involved and the person mentioning it will not be a complete stranger to the matter. Sounds like a death threat to me.

On the other hand, if you look up the pictures accompanying the article, I think that the supporters of Mr. Shebbeare walking around with signs saying "Hang Pauline Marois for humanity's sake" fall in the same category.

If those two lunatic fringe groups are indicative of where our political discourse is heading, then God save us (oops! I started this post by proving there is no God - shame on me).


----------



## MrsAlex (21 May 2011)

Reading about that whole deal, I'm torn between laughter and embarrassment as a Quebecker.  :facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2011)

I continue to swear off the CBC comments section, only to find myself back there looking at the trainwreck.

It only reaffirms that the small percentage of Canadians that take the CBC serious enough to comment, are mostly mouth breathing morons.

However, I still can't look away. Waiting for the tanker car to explode I guess ;D


----------



## MrsAlex (21 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I continue to swear off the CBC comments section, only to find myself back there looking at the trainwreck.
> 
> It only reaffirms that the small percentage of Canadians that take the CBC serious enough to comment, are mostly mouth breathing morons.
> 
> However, I still can't look away. Waiting for the tanker car to explode I guess ;D



Got to give CBC comments section some credit... at least, it's entertaining!


----------



## a_majoor (21 May 2011)

MrsAlex said:
			
		

> Got to give CBC comments section some credit... at least, it's entertaining!



Most blogs can do that for less than a billion dollars, though. [/snark]


----------



## MrsAlex (21 May 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Most blogs can do that for less than a billion dollars, though. [/snark]



granted


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2011)

Some of the latest:


> The public face of the Milice patriotique québécoise said Tuesday "everything we do is 100 per cent legal."
> 
> The self-styled militia favours Quebec political independence, provides firearms training at gun clubs and recruits using social media.
> 
> ...


Postmedia News, 21 Sept 11

Founder's photo attached via FaceBook.  Meanwhile, on the opinion pages:


> .... It is not surprising that the shop Mr. Provost opened last November in east-end Montreal to sell militia-related gear has been refused a licence to sell firearms.
> 
> Instead there are boots, balaclavas, radical books and paintball rifles. On an online message board run by the militia, one participant offered a bulletproof vest for sale. When another participant noted that the “problem with the vest is it offers no protection to the neck,” he received the message, “Thank you for your advice, patriot” from a militia member.
> 
> Mr. Provost told the Journal de Montréal this week that he is “proud not to receive any subsidies,” although it is hard to imagine under what program the militia would qualify for aid. In addition to charging members a $100 membership fee, the militia makes ends meet by running a garbage recycling business, MPQ Recyclage. In June, Mr. Provost issued an appeal on Facebook for the donation of a used pickup truck to collect recyclables. “The vehicle … will serve the national defence as part of our logistics unit when operations require,” he wrote.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Sep 2011)

So...how close to illegal is his "uniform"?

Looks like CF issue sweater, beret and even slip-ons that have been modified.
Comes very close to "impersonation" in my mind. But, I guess if the police jumped on him for that, it would just give him more justification for his ideas and give his organization more press time.

Just looks like a dork to me. I think he gives Separatists a bad name.

Wook


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Sep 2011)

"Looks like a dork"?   That is insulting to real dorks................


----------



## hammond (23 Sep 2011)

Some pretty interesting drills... ;D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0l3E8_FuFc

Enjoy!


----------



## Journeyman (23 Sep 2011)

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Some pretty interesting drills... ;D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0l3E8_FuFc


At the 1:15 mark: rehearsing how to surrender. Probably a good plan.   


Actually, they make the Frontiersmen seem pretty professional  :facepalm:


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Sep 2011)

The poor dog looks embarrassed.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2011)

> Adding comments has been disabled for this video.



Awww, too bad.

They look like a bunch of Air-Softers.   :


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Sep 2011)

I am pretty sure that their Vision Statement would make their existance illegal. That said, what a f***ing embarassment to this fine country.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Awww, too bad.
> 
> They look like a bunch of Air-Softers.   :



nope paintballers. look close at their C8/M4s uou can see where the hopper for the paintballs should attach. :


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Sep 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I continue to swear off the CBC comments section, only to find myself back there looking at the trainwreck.
> 
> It only reaffirms that the small percentage of Canadians that take the CBC serious enough to comment, are mostly mouth breathing morons.
> 
> However, I still can't look away. Waiting for the tanker car to explode I guess ;D



Comments section of the Globe and Mail is just as bad.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Sep 2011)

Interesting photo. According to  this article , Mr. Provost " is barred from possessing a firearm until 2013,..." Wouldn't this be a breach of recognizance or something like that?


----------



## Maxadia (24 Sep 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Interesting photo. According to  this article , Mr. Provost " is barred from possessing a firearm until 2013,..." Wouldn't this be a breach of recognizance or something like that?



No.

There's no date on the photo.


----------



## Strike (24 Sep 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> There's no date on the photo.



From the article linked by the previous poster:


> A former army reservist, Mr. Provost was arrested in 2003 after the city hall in the anglophone suburb of Baie d'Urfé was hit with anti-English graffiti. The Journal de Québec reported that he was found guilty of possession of explosives in relation to the incident, though he told the newspaper he had never intended to use them. "I didn't even have a detonator," he said. He is barred from possessing a firearm until 2013, the newspaper reported.



The photo, based on his FB page, was taken in 2009 and the embedded info that is on it will likely say the exact same thing.


----------



## Maxadia (24 Sep 2011)

Right, but thinking like a lawyer, does anyone have a photo with a date embedded on it, that wasn't photoshopped?

It would be a hard sell, I think.


----------



## Container (24 Sep 2011)

people have been breached off of facebook photos before.

The issue is probably one of getting a real case and not a chicken crap breach.


----------



## Strike (24 Sep 2011)

Actually, digital is one of the best things to happen to the legal system.  A digital camera will automatically embed the date the photo was taken.  Photoshop cannot change that.  It gets carried from file to file, including showing what changes were made to it.


----------



## Container (24 Sep 2011)

images are kinda taken on a sliding evidentiary value. The best being the .nef file, used like a digital negative, but you can generally look at the files and figure out if they've been tampered with. There are artifacts left behind when you use photo editing suites


----------



## Maxadia (24 Sep 2011)

So like I said, is there an image with a date embedded?


----------



## Container (24 Sep 2011)

There are sections devoted specifically to this type of investigation on digital images and others forms of media. I havent even needed these experts to get breachs on photos.

I have breached people off of their facebook photos without needing embedded dates etc. It cannot be the only evidence but it is taken into consideration.

If the photo has a better value, like .nef files, which logs the dates and changes made then its worth more. But your defence lawyerin' is not based on reality. If they really needed to they can look into all types of issues around the media itself.

EDIT- I mean .tiff logs everything. Not .Nef- you cant change an nef. 

There must be another reason not to bother in this case- such as not wanting to legitimize idiots and waiting to get him on something better.

EDIT- To include PM that I sent thats on topic-



> Hey man-
> 
> Having the dates is definitely to be preferred. The point is with some leg work you can get convictions without it. It takes some investigating however- they certainly couldn't lay and information based off "sometime between 2003 and 2013" breached his prohibition. They would need to be alot more specific.


----------



## Maxadia (24 Sep 2011)

Ok, Container, I now understand what you mean.  Far as I knew, you needed a date with the actual photo to appear to be considered worthwhile evidence.  So from what I was seeing, I didn't see how just a simple photo off an online new article could be construed as proper evidence.


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Actually, digital is one of the best things to happen to the legal system.  A digital camera will automatically embed the date the photo was taken.  Photoshop cannot change that.  It gets carried from file to file, including showing what changes were made to it.



If you're talking about EXIF data, it can be modified extremely easily.  Photoshop only allows you to alter the image data, but there are numerous tools available to alter EXIF attributes.

If I have physical access to a file, then editing right down to the bit level is child's play.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2011)

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Some pretty interesting drills... ;D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0l3E8_FuFc
> 
> Enjoy!



...especially the "lying down as an inconspicuous green blob on a sandy road" drill at 2:31.  :nod:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (25 Sep 2011)

Another thing about a digital photo and the date on the file, a few pushes on the settings on the camera and you could make the date say 2197 or 1751 (depending on camera) which the person could then claim they are a time traveller, highlanders, or vampire.  Would build up a good insanity defence incase they ever are arrested.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Awww, too bad.
> 
> They look like a bunch of Air-Softers.   :



Thats what I thought aswell at first glance


----------



## Remius (25 Sep 2011)

These guys are yahoos.  Dangerous yahoos.  But yahoos nontheless.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (25 Sep 2011)

I have to stop reading this thread - It's just pissing me off.


----------

